# paintable wallpaper



## bkleindl

I applied some paintiable wallpaper on some plaster walls that had a liner, then painted them a really dark fuscia color now the walls have taken on a different look. Some spots are darker then others. How do I correct this???? Help please


----------



## BC_Painter

bkleindl said:


> I applied some paintiable wallpaper on some plaster walls that had a liner, then painted them a really dark fuscia color now the walls have taken on a different look. Some spots are darker then others. How do I correct this???? Help please


First we need to know what experience level you are.

Secondly we need to know EXACTLY what you did or did NOT do

Third we need pics to really be able to make an educated opinion on your dilemna
Welcome to PT btw :thumbup:

Please do an intro in the introductions thread so we can get to know you:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint

why did you put up wallpaper just to paint them after?


----------



## 6126

TJ Paint said:


> why did you put up wallpaper just to paint them after?


It's used for the texture or patterns. :yes: I spent a year painting in Germany, and thats all you see over there. Even on the ceilings.


----------



## TJ Paint

Woodland said:


> It's used for the texture or patterns. :yes: I spent a year painting in Germany, and thats all you see over there. Even on the ceilings.


I see, I have no experience with it. Thanks.


----------



## 88dblifestyle

TJ Paint said:


> why did you put up wallpaper just to paint them after?


Hmm that's what i'm thinking too. Why do you have to put something then paint over it?


----------



## daArch

There are papers that are heavily embossed. The most well known are Lincrusta and Anaglypta:










They are made to be painted. Some are painted by artisans and the final effect looks like a tin ceiling. Other times a HO just rolls crap paint on it to achieve texture, pattern, and color.

This is not akin to painting over your average run of the mill pre-pasted paper because the HO is too cheap or lazy to remove properly.


----------



## straight_lines

bkleindl said:


> I applied some paintiable wallpaper on some plaster walls that had a liner, then painted them a really dark fuscia color now the walls have taken on a different look. Some spots are darker then others. How do I correct this???? Help please


 I am assuming fuscia being like a hot pink? Probably could have used a grey primer as the pigments in the tint are probably translucent. Another coat or three may be necessary to achieve the proper coverage.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

daArch said:


> There are papers that are heavily embossed. The most well known are Lincrusta and Anaglypta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are made to be painted. Some are painted by artisans and the final effect looks like a tin ceiling. Other times a HO just rolls crap paint on it to achieve texture, pattern, and color.
> 
> This is not akin to painting over your average run of the mill pre-pasted paper because the HO is too cheap or lazy to remove properly.


 

Oh, and when you hang it, do *not *use a seam roller. It will flatten the texture. Found that out on my first house that I owned........:whistling2:


----------



## johnpaint

Could be because of some glue left from the installer. In that case you get by with sealing those areas and touching up, but hold your breath when you do it.


----------



## daArch

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Oh, and when you hang it, do *not *use a seam roller. It will flatten the texture. Found that out on my first house that I owned........:whistling2:



Once again I use a DIY product to make the task successfull. A firm 2" foam roller gently lays down the seams without crushing the texture.


----------



## JHill

johnpaint said:


> Could be because of some glue left from the installer. In that case you get by with sealing those areas and touching up, but hold your breath when you do it.


 
I would agree with johnpaint, definatly sounds like glue residue. After sealing, hopefully you can just touch up the areas but if not, you should be able to roll the walls without cutting in again, providing you have full coverage on the cut. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## chrisn

glue,A strong liquid adhesive obtained by boiling collagenous animal parts such as bones, hides, and hooves into hard gelatin and then adding water.


paste, *. *A smooth viscous mixture, as of flour and water or of starch and water, that is used as an adhesive for joining light materials, such as paper and cloth.

:whistling2:


----------



## faux

Did it ever dry out?


----------



## juliejones

I agree with the others, sounds like glue residue. I have had this happen before with SPAM. Sealing and touching up the area should hopefully work. Good luck, I like the pattern you've chosen for your SPAM.

Cheers,
Julie

PLEASE READ POSTING AND ADVERTISING RULES BEFORE INSERTING SUCH BLANTANT SPAM


----------



## JamesCarri

bkleindl said:


> I applied some paintiable wallpaper on some plaster walls that had a liner, then painted them a really dark fuscia color now the walls have taken on a different look. Some spots are darker then others. How do I correct this???? Help please


Repaint it in the darker shade.


----------



## Brian C

I have applied Anaglypta wallpaper many times over the years. Its a heavy grade material like cardboard. Of course the walls need a coat of size and a heavy wallpaper paste on the anaglypta. Once applied, it needs to dry out for several days before painting. I suspect you painted it before the paste had dried sufficiently. That would explain the patchy paint finish.


----------



## chrisn

years old dead thread


----------



## Brian C

Ahem , perhaps some were not on this forum a few years ago. Your comment is not constructive. Lighten up a bit brother !


----------



## fauxlynn

Geez, I got sucked in....


----------



## daArch

fauxlynn said:


> Geez, I got sucked in....


but what separates you from others is that you did not necro post :thumbup:


----------



## mudbone

chrisn said:


> glue,A strong liquid adhesive obtained by boiling collagenous animal parts such as bones, hides, and hooves into hard gelatin and then adding water.
> 
> 
> paste, *. *A smooth viscous mixture, as of flour and water or of starch and water, that is used as an adhesive for joining light materials, such as paper and cloth.
> 
> :whistling2:


 Chrisn becomes unglued!


----------



## daArch

mudbone said:


> Chrisn becomes unglued!


you know he's stuck on that subject :thumbup:


----------



## Xmark

i had someone put up some paint-able wallpaper one time for me.(i don't wallpaper and never want to wallpaper) The rooms had 80 year old old wallpaper with many layers that just couldn't be removed without hacking the crap out of the drywall. when i finished it was a mess (with 50% of the wallpaper not coming off) and the whole room needed to be re-drywalled.

what I did was apply oil-based coverstain over that mess and then sanded it,prepped it the best i could to smooth out the gouges and rough spots,then sealed the mudded areas.

it looked great after the wallpaper was applied. i then painted it. the customer was very happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

Xmark said:


> i had someone put up some paint-able wallpaper one time for me.(i don't wallpaper and never want to wallpaper) The rooms had 80 year old old wallpaper with many layers that just couldn't be removed without hacking the crap out of the drywall. when i finished it was a mess (with 50% of the wallpaper not coming off) and the whole room needed to be re-drywalled.
> 
> what I did was apply oil-based coverstain over that mess and then sanded it,prepped it the best i could to smooth out the gouges and rough spots,then sealed the mudded areas.
> 
> it looked great after the wallpaper was applied. i then painted it. the customer was very happy.:thumbsup:



with my luck, I'll be the next person asked to remove it.


----------



## Xmark

daArch said:


> with my luck, I'll be the next person asked to remove it.


if i can't remove it,nobody can,trust me. i'm the master at removing wallpaper.

that entire 4,000 sq ft house had 80 year old 
wallpaper on every single wall which i removed,including *all the closets*. that one office and a bathroom had wallpaper that could not be removed. they re-drywalled the bathroom.


----------



## daArch

Xmark said:


> if i can't remove it,nobody can,trust me. i'm the master at removing wallpaper.
> 
> .


I ain't disbelieving you, I just know my luck. 

can you put some lambs blood on the door so I will know to pass on that house ?


----------



## woodfairy

I've had many experiences with wallpaper. I dread the sight of wallpaper but have learned to deal with it . I did a duplex recently and the wallpaper was the WORST I've encountered!! Halfway through the removal process the investor decided I should sand and mud over the remaining wallpaper and paint. It was not the route I wanted to go but he's the boss so I did as instructed. It didn't look as good as it would've had I removed all the wallpaper but it's a rental and he didn't care. In hindsight I should've just skinned the walls with 1/4 drywall and painted. It 's the one job I couldn't take pride in.


----------



## caulktheline

Hack alert! aka Apartment painting

There is a thing I do in a complex that wanted to discontinue the wallpaper in their bathrooms and kitchens. The paper was originally hung on bare drywall and taken down and hung again and sometimes layers thick when the previous layers were too difficult to remove without tearing up the wall. Some of that stuff has been there for twenty years and still tears drywall paper every time you try to remove it. Really, this drywall should just be replaced at this point. If you go ahead and tear up all the drywall paper, you can mud it up but you're messing with the structural integrity of the rock.

I pull the facing off, and soak it with guardz from a pump up sprayer and backroll. Any loose places that bubble bigger than a fist are removed immediately. I let that dry three hours and coat it with an oil base primer. The next day I do a little clean up skimming and blow a light orange peel. Prime and paint. If you mask your tile with paper and no plastic, be careful because the Guardz will glue it to the floor :whistling2:


----------



## caulktheline

I think I can hear Bill's and chrisn's teeth gnashing, lol


----------



## caulktheline

Don't you worry Bill! If this proposal that includes a bunch of wallcovering removal gets accepted Friday, I will make you proud, haha.


----------



## daArch

caulktheline said:


> Don't you worry Bill! If this proposal that includes a bunch of wallcovering removal gets accepted Friday, I will make you proud, haha.


What I appreciate, Josh, is that I don't even have to post my objections to painted over wallpaper anymore. Everyone now knows that stripping is the best course of action if the paper is not married to the sheet rock. 

good luck with that. 

I bought myself a new orbital sander that takes a 1/3 sheet, can't wait to test it out and see if it is quicker than my 1/4 sheet palm sander. But it certainly is quieter than that 30+ year old Makita. :thumbup:


----------



## rohit123

bkleindl said:


> I applied some paintiable wallpaper on some plaster walls that had a liner, then painted them a really dark fuscia color now the walls have taken on a different look. Some spots are darker then others. How do I correct this???? Help please


I have no experiences related to it, i guess repainting is the only solution.


----------

